# New Corn Squeezins' Standard



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK, let me be clear.... This post is about the kind that goes in a gas tank. Uncle Joe and his friends are getting ready to take a new look at the U.S. biofuel blending program this year known as the Renewable Fuel Standard (RFS). I've got my money on that they screw it up somehow. Either make E-15 the new standard, or do something that causes the price of fuel to go up $.15 - $.25 a gallon. When do you reckon was the last time Joe actually pumped fuel into his gas tank?

With the concept of "We're from the Government and We're here to help" in mind, share your thoughts on how this is going to play out for the rest of us.....
New Biofuel Standards for 2022


----------



## chiefsfan (Dec 30, 2021)

Sleepy Joe wants to get rid of all fuel burning vehicles, one way or another. He thinks everybody and every thing can run on electricity. Look at that mess they had on I95 where hundreds of vehicle were stranded in the snow. Many ran out of gas. To rescue; pull up with a fuel truck, pump in 10 gallons, start it up and go. What if they were all electric vehicles with dead batteries ? ? ? Tow them one by one to a charging station where they wait for days for their turn to sit for hours to get charged up. Sleepy Joe don't have a clue what is going on or what he is doing.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

chiefsfan said:


> Look at that mess they had on I95 where hundreds of vehicle were stranded in the snow.


What do you think caused the mess?!? Quote " an unusually incredible event" AccuWeather had put out a weather warning as early as Sunday and it seems it was disregarded by many folks leading to some bad choices. 

I suspect we are going to see a lot more incredible and unusual weather events in the future. It's part of the global climate change that is only going to get worse, in my opinion. Just ask the folks who have been burnt out of their homes over the last year or so,,, or the ones that are under water.....or the folks that are dealing with hurricanes all year long now.... I, for one, am at my wits end with this terrible freeze and thaw that we go through every winter. Dealing with glare ice most of the winter is hard on us old folks, and it is treacherous for our farm animals. Then there is the unrelenting heat in the summer! Drought, crop failures and devastating fires.

I get a kick, or should I say annoyed at the rows upon rows of 4 door, 4 x 4 pick up trucks filling the parking lots at the likes of Walmart or the shopping mall that belong to folks that never venture outside of city limits! I bought a long box crewcab 4x4 in 2017 as the dealer could not find a 2 door or extended cab anywhere in our area. Not what I wanted. I need it for hauling and pulling my trailer, but it seems the 4 door has less capacity than the extended cab! 

Electric vehicle technology is getting better, but I don't think we are in a position to make the complete transition anytime soon, and I don't believe our respective governments believe that either. But I do believe that we need to do something besides putting corn oil in our gas tanks! By the way, from my understanding, E15 actually has a higher octane rating than E10.

Just some random thoughts... I ain't running for office!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> What do you think caused the mess?!? Quote " an unusually incredible event" AccuWeather had put out a weather warning as early as Sunday and it seems it was disregarded by many folks leading to some bad choices.
> 
> I suspect we are going to see a lot more incredible and unusual weather events in the future. It's part of the global climate change that is only going to get worse, in my opinion. Just ask the folks who have been burnt out of their homes over the last year or so,,, or the ones that are under water.....or the folks that are dealing with hurricanes all year long now.... I, for one, am at my wits end with this terrible freeze and thaw that we go through every winter. Dealing with glare ice most of the winter is hard on us old folks, and it is treacherous for our farm animals. Then there is the unrelenting heat in the summer! Drought, crop failures and devastating fires.
> 
> ...


E-15 does indeed have a higher octane rating than E-10, by 1 point. It makes economic sense to move to E-15 as the standard blend. About 40% of the annual U.S. corn crop goes to ethanol production. 57% of the annual Iowa corn crop is now for ethanol. Adding another 5% could only be good for sustaining the farming industry in the years ahead. The gamble is how much will climate change impact the ability to produce enough corn to meet the demand.

On a lighter note..... I feel for you with the winter driving conditions in the Great White North. Selecting a good pickup to meet the challenge has to be a critical decision for you. I came across the picture of this older 4-door pickup below the other day and immediately thought there are not a lot of weather situations, in any season, that would present a driving problem. Not really sure it would run all that well on E-15, but where ever you went, people would get the hell out of your way and I'm pretty sure it would meet all of your unique winter driving demands as well as any of your towing needs. It also appears you could put a Toyota Corolla in the bed just to show off


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That is my truck!!
OK, Not really....
This is mine.....








And I don't want to put ethanol in this...


----------



## chiefsfan (Dec 30, 2021)

70 years ago as a kid on the farm I remember our farm yard being an Ice skating rink more than once. I remember blizzards and snow drifts that Dad and my older brother had to use scoop shovels to make a path big enough for the car to get through to get to town for groceries. Carried many a bushel of ground ear corn to the cattle as that was the only way to get it there. Carried a lot of hot water to the live stock waters to thaw them out because it was well below Zero and snow blocked off the vents so the propane heater went out. Yes the climate has changed, and has been changing all along. And it is going to continue to change regardless what kind of fuel we put in the gas tank of out vehicles. Some people need to think past the end of their nose once.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

chiefsfan said:


> 70 years ago as a kid on the farm I remember our farm yard being an Ice skating rink more than once. I remember blizzards and snow drifts that Dad and my older brother had to use scoop shovels to make a path big enough for the car to get through to get to town for groceries. Carried many a bushel of ground ear corn to the cattle as that was the only way to get it there. Carried a lot of hot water to the live stock waters to thaw them out because it was well below Zero and snow blocked off the vents so the propane heater went out. Yes the climate has changed, and has been changing all along. And it is going to continue to change regardless what kind of fuel we put in the gas tank of out vehicles. Some people need to think past the end of their nose once.


Well, I recon it don't matter to us fold folks anymore, but it does matter to our grandkids. Of course that's from someone that's thinking past the end of their nose.


----------



## chiefsfan (Dec 30, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Well, I recon it don't matter to us fold folks anymore, but it does matter to our grandkids. Of course that's from someone that's thinking past the end of their nose.


Was not referring to you or any other member, strictly to sleepy Joe and the other so called politicians.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We are in a bad situation Bob, and I agree, plowing corn into the manufacture of fuel is great for the corn producer, but not so good for the food chain. The population of the planet isn't getting any smaller. As you also pointed out, what is going to happen when climate change severely impacts the production of crops. I've also found that the consensus is that these ethanol products produce less energy and therefore require a higher consumption to produce the same performance in that crewcab 4 x 4, for instance. 
Up here the price of gas goes up no matter the situation. If there is a demand, the price goes up... if there is a surplus... consumption is down, the price goes up. The higher the price, the more the government makes in taxes... and if that isn't enough, let's throw a carbon tax into the mix! High test today, almost a $1.70 a quart!! 2 x 5 gallon cans today = $68.00!

I do believe we are heading into a pretty tough place and I do think that the people that we elect to office need to listen, need to understand the facts and make informed decisions for what is best for the people. Hopefully they listen to the people!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Bill you've been sandbaggin' on me..... Those two rides would get you elected Mayor of Endville, MS. We call those "Moonshine Fenders" on your pickup, but yours are on backwards from what we run down here. Usually the really bashed up one is on the passenger side from clippin' mailboxes on the drive home after a "samplin' party" on the latest batch. Neighbor says.... "I don't drink and drive anymore. I learned how dangerous it was and that I'd spill way to much on the trip home on these rough country roads"


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

We should support ethanol fuel if it will stand on its own feet. So far we have only seen it being propped up and protected. 

The environmental impact of the mining, processing, and later recycling of materials needed for batteries for electric vehicles (rare earth elements) is and will continue to be enormous compared to the environmental impact of oil wells and internal combustion engines. I am all for conserving resources, and protecting the environment (farmers, ranchers and loggers are the original and real environmentalists through out history). However, electric vehicles seem to be political candy rather than a viable alternative.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Ford5610II said:


> We should support ethanol fuel if it will stand on its own feet. So far we have only seen it being propped up and protected.
> 
> The environmental impact of the mining, processing, and later recycling of materials needed for batteries for electric vehicles (rare earth elements) is and will continue to be enormous compared to the environmental impact of oil wells and internal combustion engines. I am all for conserving resources, and protecting the environment (farmers, ranchers and loggers are the original and real environmentalists through out history). However, electric vehicles seem to be political candy rather than a viable alternative.


_*"farmers, ranchers and loggers are the original and real environmentalists through out history"*_

That's absolutely correct and those are the exact same people where EV use is totally impractical at the moment. Until you can get a combine through a 500 acre plot on one charge, or run a log skidder in the woods for 12 hours a day, it's pretty much just fantasy for them.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with you both. I think there is a place for electric vehicles, in cities perhaps to mitigate the smog issues. No harm in having small electric commuter cars, or local delivery vehicles running on batteries, but as mentioned, what are we going to do with all them dead batteries! What ever happened to hydrogen fuel cell technology? Is that dead in the water? Pun intended!
A lot of mining operations these days depend on electrical vehicles. Underground rail systems utilize battery or trolley systems. Drill rigs are more often than not drill with electric motors and utilize diesel engines to get from place to place. Many captive mining work places incorporate electric loaders and mining equipment developers from the Scandinavian countries have used electric truck haulage to get the ore and waste out of the mines.
Just as an aside to this, it is a huge pain in the butt when some A-hole runs over your cable!! LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I agree with you both. I think there is a place for electric vehicles, in cities perhaps to mitigate the smog issues. No harm in having small electric commuter cars, or local delivery vehicles running on batteries, but as mentioned, what are we going to do with all them dead batteries! What ever happened to hydrogen fuel cell technology? Is that dead in the water? Pun intended!
> A lot of mining operations these days depend on electrical vehicles. Underground rail systems utilize battery or trolley systems. Drill rigs are more often than not drill with electric motors and utilize diesel engines to get from place to place. Many captive mining work places incorporate electric loaders and mining equipment developers from the Scandinavian countries have used electric truck haulage to get the ore and waste out of the mines.
> Just as an aside to this, it is a huge pain in the butt when some A-hole runs over your cable!! LOL


EV's are the only practical choice for underground mining operations.... Watched a You Tube video a couple of weeks ago that claimed the most common form of death for the workers that built the diversion tunnels for the Hoover Dam was carbon monoxide poisoning from the haul trucks.

Just as another aside....... Sorry to hear about "your cable getting run over" Mr. Bill.... That had to hurt like hell


----------



## chiefsfan (Dec 30, 2021)

One issue that has not been mentioned is the added requirements on the local power grid to charge these vehicles. A lot of them require a 440V source. Now we are talking 3 phase which is not normally available in residential areas. 
What is that going to cost and who ends up paying for it? The trend is to build large apartment complexes. What will the power requirements be fore those areas with only a hand full of EV's?.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> I agree with you both. I think there is a place for electric vehicles, in cities perhaps to mitigate the smog issues. No harm in having small electric commuter cars, or local delivery vehicles running on batteries, but as mentioned, what are we going to do with all them dead batteries! What ever happened to hydrogen fuel cell technology? Is that dead in the water? Pun intended!
> A lot of mining operations these days depend on electrical vehicles. Underground rail systems utilize battery or trolley systems. Drill rigs are more often than not drill with electric motors and utilize diesel engines to get from place to place. Many captive mining work places incorporate electric loaders and mining equipment developers from the Scandinavian countries have used electric truck haulage to get the ore and waste out of the mines.
> Just as an aside to this, it is a huge pain in the butt when some A-hole runs over your cable!! LOL


EVs will cripple Americans to use Greyhound busses much more frequently. WHY? Picture this, You leave NJ at 6am travel 450 miles off of that full charge. Park at a hotel with a charging station. Next up, you average another 4 days of travel stop and charge just to get thru the state of PA before you even see the Ohio turnpike. At this rate, getting to Portland Oregon will take a month and the travel and charging expenses nearly $8K going 1-way !

If we all jump on the EV bandwagon, it will fail us as a nation that LOVES to travel. And if you live up north, that 450 mile range is cut by 2/3rds due to freezing temps. A co-worker has a Nissan Leaf that he only drives in warm weather, meaning above 40F. It's all electric unlike a Prius hybrid. 

If a majority of the population changes over, Americans LOVE to travel will be crushed. 

BTW, think of this. A family lives in the south, a massive hurricane is coming, you pack all that stuff into the EV, you follow the hurricane corridor escape route, but your charge only gets you more into harms way a little later because the charge can't get you and the family far enough away. 

So for, the best bang other than gas and diesel is CNG. You can drive, refill the tanks and hit the road again. 

Until the the corrupt car makers and political parties make it a requirement to have quick replaceable battery trays like we do for D-cell flash lights, we will be bound to short distant driving FOREVER. It will be no different than China limiting the travel of it's citizens without their papers please. Just in a different method to control you. 

There are other technologies to move us along in the daily driver and family minivan/SUV across the country to keep green. EV is still limited like it was in the early 1900s.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bmaverick said:


> EVs will cripple Americans to use Greyhound busses much more frequently. WHY? Picture this, You leave NJ at 6am travel 450 miles off of that full charge. Park at a hotel with a charging station. Next up, you average another 4 days of travel stop and charge just to get thru the state of PA before you even see the Ohio turnpike. At this rate, getting to Portland Oregon will take a month and the travel and charging expenses nearly $8K going 1-way !
> 
> If we all jump on the EV bandwagon, it will fail us as a nation that LOVES to travel. And if you live up north, that 450 mile range is cut by 2/3rds due to freezing temps. A co-worker has a Nissan Leaf that he only drives in warm weather, meaning above 40F. It's all electric unlike a Prius hybrid.
> 
> ...


Having been in the long haul bus business that's probably not the way the route dispatch would work. More along the lines of a stagecoach stopover where the through passengers got off while they hooked up a fresh team of "horses" and then continued on to the next way station. The tired horses went to the barn to get "fed" and rested for the next stage coming through.

The real problem with EV OTR passenger buses is that they run *HUGE* HVAC systems. Passenger buses run O5G A/C compressors that are usually 43CFM and the whole A/C system is rated right around 17 ton. Heating unit output runs about 85,000 BTU's on a 56 passenger. That's way more than even the largest houses. That's a whole lot of parasitic power need that doesn't contribute anything to turning the tires over even one revolution. GVW of diesel powered 56 passenger bus is around 54,000. How much is the battery pack going to weigh that can provide the power to run a 54,000LBS bus, running a 17-ton/85,000 BTU HVAC system, down the road a 70MPH?

If you're wondering, they also run Delco DN50, 270 amp, oil cooled alternators. A lot of the latest models have started to run *TWO *DN50's because of the electrical demands to run the interior lights and provide the power for the latest entertainment system monitors and cell phone/laptop charging stations at every seat, plus run the WIFI system that nearly every OTR bus runs today


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Like I said in my first post, we are a long way away from being dependant on EV's. I do believe, as Steve said, that the battery technology needs to be common across the board, and a quick change option would be great. Buy the car, and buy the battery, then change the battery out / exchange it at a service station just like we exchange our propane barbeque bottles... just pay for the charge instead of a fill up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob Driver said:


> Just as another aside....... Sorry to hear about "your cable getting run over" Mr. Bill.... That had to hurt like hell


Not as bad as User friendly's issue......


https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/my-nob-dropped-off.55515/#post-377970


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Not as bad as User friendly's issue......
> 
> 
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/my-nob-dropped-off.55515/#post-377970


Ridged and bigger is probably the best advice you give to anybody in that sad situation


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> I agree with you both. I think there is a place for electric vehicles, in cities perhaps to mitigate the smog issues. No harm in having small electric commuter cars, or local delivery vehicles running on batteries, but as mentioned, what are we going to do with all them dead batteries! What ever happened to hydrogen fuel cell technology? Is that dead in the water? Pun intended!


GM was so gun-ho on fuel cell technology and had 20 years (1998) of advanced work done, produced a few prototype vehicles that worked really well. Why did it literally become dead in the water ??? When water FROZE. They couldn't solve that issue because the fuel cell need pure water and no additives. The heat to keep the pure water from freezing would take up too much energy to even get the vehicles to move. Thus the fuel cell and all it's efforts died out there in Honeoye Falls, NY GM Fuel Tech Center.










GM Shuts Down Fuel Cell Facility, In Favor of Hydrogen Research - autoevolution

In the cold climates it seems that combustion engines win out. Yes, the engines do not need gas nor diesel. 

CNG we discussed is one option.

How about just plain old AIR ?

Tata Motors acquired the rights to begin production of the AIR power vehicles. Here's the minivan verssion.



























Compact car version for the UK's tight streets, still bigger than a Smart Car for 2. It's called the Tata Nano. I think this has been in production for 4 years now.
Compressed air, no emissions. Uses the same tanks as CNG, but a different type of engine. Dang fast too because the designer was a Formula-1 engine engineer.
His first prototype was an F1 air powered engine ! Engines already get a boost from air powered turbos.










And recently the Tata Flash is 100% air powered too.



















Why don't we hear about this tech in the USA ? Big oil has no interest in it. And Big oil is tied to the mining industry to get Lithium out of the ground too.

Compressed air can be done by electric, but not needed. Solar and seam powered compressors at filling locations work all day filling huge storage tanks. So fill ups are darn right fast like putting gas in a car.

And these vehicles do have Air conditioning that is - - - AIR POWERED AC compressors !


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> _*"farmers, ranchers and loggers are the original and real environmentalists through out history"*_
> 
> That's absolutely correct and those are the exact same people where EV use is totally impractical at the moment. Until you can get a combine through a 500 acre plot on one charge, or run a log skidder in the woods for 12 hours a day, it's pretty much just fantasy for them.



Don't forget that they will also need a semi tractor that can go 12 hours on a single charge at 80,000 pounds GVW and recharge 100% in less then 10 hours.......Fat chance of that right now....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh yeah, the engine. LOL

It's about the size of a 5-gallon bucket too! That thick belt is very deceiving making you think that engine is massive, it isn't at all.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Not as bad as User friendly's issue......
> 
> 
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/my-nob-dropped-off.55515/#post-377970



Wow.....I have never seen it so cold that my knob fell off.......By the way, Bob.......Huge let down to me from the title of your post to the actual content.......LOL.........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

unsquidly said:


> Wow.....I have never seen it so cold that my knob fell off.......By the way, Bob.......Huge let down to me from the title of your post to the actual content.......LOL.........


Ya, it seems just like a regular post!
In regards to corn squeezins', it's not a fuel I want to use in my small engines or my older vehicles / tractors. I have been using premium / no ethanol fuel and it ain't cheap. 
I've read a little bit about this ethanol fuel business and I mean a "little". Seems the only up side of it is it's environment impact vs plain old gasoline. I was reading my owners manual for my truck the other day looking up some info, and found a paragraph that says to run a tank of higher octane fuel through the truck at least every oil change. Also read an article about North American Auto Makers are trying to figure out how to void warranties if vehicle owners use the new E15 blend! 
I use ethanol in both of my "daily drivers" and if it helps the environment and it's easier on wallet at fill up time, I'm all in. I'm also interested in newer, more efficient technology and wish auto makers would switch some of their "self driving" budget over to cleaner power.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> Wow.....I have never seen it so cold that my knob fell off.......By the way, Bob.......Huge let down to me from the title of your post to the actual content.......LOL.........


_"I have never seen it so cold that my knob fell off"_

That was an almost daily worry during the winters I lived in Colorado. The extreme PTSD from that is exactly why I live in MS today. 

BTW -- The first time I ever heard the term Corn Squeezins' as a kid..... It was a Kentuckian **** huntin' friend of my Dad's that ran a 50 gallon pot still, in a cave with a natural spring running through it, in Owen County, *INDIANA*


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> _"I have never seen it so cold that my knob fell off"_
> 
> That was an almost daily worry during the winters I lived in Colorado. The extreme PTSD from that is exactly why I live in MS today.
> 
> BTW -- The first time I ever heard the term Corn Squeezins' as a kid..... It was a Kentuckian **** huntin' friend of my Dad's that ran a 50 gallon pot still, in a cave with a natural spring running through it, in Owen County, *INDIANA*



Hmmmmmmmmmm...................Not going to say for sure but the family might still be doing something like that or they have moved on to just cooking meth in that same cave......LOL


----------



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

"Whiskey Gas" is what we call it around here. 
I don't put it in any vehicle such as my 53 Studebaker that I don't drive daily as it will kill the carb over time. Several years ago I took a high priced racing carb apart that had been setting for 7 months and it looked like someone had packed cocaine in it. Very nasty white powder. Had to rebuild the carb. 
As far as electric, I have a friend and daughter in law that have a 2008 Toyota Prius's and love them. Both have over 200,000 miles and one has had the batteries changed recently. The hybrids make sense if you live in the country. 








The Major Differences Between Ethanol and Gasoline


This article explains the major differences between ethanol and gasoline.




www.bellperformance.com




*The Differences Between Ethanol and Gasoline*
1-A gallon of gasoline provides one-third more energy than a gallon of ethanol.

Blending ethanol and gasoline at a ratio of 85 percent to 15 percent (E85), the blended fuel is nearly thirty percent less powerful than pure gasoline. Ethanol is similar in acceleration, power, and cruising ability, but ethanol miles per gallon are less than pure gasoline.

Ethanol causes damage to fuel systems and engines that pure gasoline does not. The most critical problems are water contamination and fuel separation. Ethanol attracts and absorbs water, including water from the air. When the gasohol absorbs enough water, fuel water contamination occurs in the car’s gas tank and that affects engine performance. If the car sits for a while, fuel separation occurs; this is where the gas and water form layers in the gas tank and if the motor sucks up the water layer into the engine, serious costly, damage happens.

Ethanol is alcohol, and alcohol causes corrosion in the fuel system. Metal parts rust and plastic parts become deformed or cracked.

Ethanol is not an ideal fuel additive, and older cars especially have problems with ethanol fuel. 
If ethanol is less efficient than gasoline and can even damage cars, why is it being blended and sold?
First, gasoline blended with ethanol burns cleaner than pure gasoline. Ethanol cuts a car’s greenhouse gas emissions. The additional of ethanol to gasoline makes it an “oxygenate” which satisfies the requirements of the Federal legislation known as the Clean Air Act.
The second reason is
that ethanol comes from corn, and it is big business. Agribusiness is a powerful lobby in Washington and with environmentalists siding with them on this issue; the use of ethanol will spread. Recently, the Environmental Protection Agency allowed E15 to join E10 at the fuel pump.
While E10 is widely available, E15 gasoline is only sold in a handful of states and then in just a few filling stations. E15 is sold in Kansas, Iowa, and Nebraska.
*When the Environmental Protection Agency approved E15, it restricted its use and excluded the following from running on it.* 

Heavy-duty vehicles
Boats
Lawn mowers
Off-road vehicles
Motorcycles
Power equipment


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Electric vehicle technology is getting better, but I don't think we are in a position to make the complete transition anytime soon, and I don't believe our respective governments believe that either. But I do believe that we need to do something besides putting corn oil in our gas tanks! By the way, from my understanding, E15 actually has a higher octane rating than E10.


I agree.

I understand we gotta start somewhere. I am not in favor of tax subsidies to kickstart these programs. That causes the inventors and production teams to go where the tax money is rather than go where the practicality is.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> I do believe we are heading into a pretty tough place and I do think that the people that we elect to office need to listen, need to understand the facts and make informed decisions for what is best for the people. Hopefully they listen to the people!



It's really hard for our elected officials to hear us with the loud roar of money falling on them from the lobbyists.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems it's the same everywhere, ovrszd.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Seems it's the same everywhere, ovrszd.


 You're worried about Lobbyist?? I heard your guy just starts seizing bank accounts when he don't want to listen to what you're telling him. Makes me start thinking either a shoe box full of $100's, or going crypto, before our guy gets the same idea. I've have a somewhat negative view of his policies and could be on a list of "dangerous insurrectionist" right now for some of my recent social media post


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> You're worried about Lobbyist?? I heard your guy just starts seizing bank accounts when he don't want to listen to what you're telling him. Makes me start thinking either a shoe box full of $100's, or going crypto, before our guy gets the same idea. I've have a somewhat negative view of his policies and could be on a list of "dangerous insurrectionist" right now for some of my recent social media post


Wait til you see what our guy does to the Truck Convoys next week.......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well Bob, We are not overly enthusiastic about our leader, but he does his best. Elections are coming. That's how we ultimately deal with our governments. 
Y'all know the rest of the story.....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

ovrszd said:


> Wait til you see what our guy does to the Truck Convoys next week.......


If the convoy doesn't get lost again!


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

My Ex BIL, although I still claim him as BIL, is vaccinated and boosted. Him and his wife have both had Covid twice. Just got thru the second round. My wife and I are not vaccinated. We've neither had it.

Current statistics prove that being vaccinated does not reduce your chance of spreading Covid. It only reduces the severity of your infection.

If I'm having a discussion with a friend about vaccines and he says he hasn't had a Flu shot I am not alarmed in any manner. Five minutes later I won't even remember whether he is or not vaccinated for Flu. But if he talks about Covid vaccination I am all ears. Why is that? Are we truly that "Sheep" like? Yep.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TheHonkingWillContinue said:


> Current stats from the UK show vaxxed are 3x more likely to die than unvaxxed.
> The information Pfizer wanted to bury for 75 years shows more than 1900 different types of adverse reaction.
> 
> Data from Japan and India show that what REALLY helps limit the spread and symptoms is a zinc ionophore.
> zinc kills covid, cancers, and all kinds of bad stuff. It just needs a little help getting into your cells.


As Friday said on Dragent, Just facts, just the facts. Seems you have found the real ones.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Lets move on. As the admin, I should remove my comments. I will however disregard the foolish comments and statics and if I do decide to plant, spray and harvest my children, I will take your advice under consideration. 
PS 
keep reading your propaganda news letters.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Lets move on. As the admin, I should remove my comments. I will however disregard the foolish comments and statics and if I do decide to plant, spray and harvest my children, I will take your advice under consideration.
> PS
> keep reading your propaganda news letters.


Dang it Bill..... Even when I'm trying to be good with just a thought provoking post, it somehow turns into "turdnado".... Once again, I'll do better I promise


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Shows how a little bit of politics can go awry very quickly on even the most friendly and helpful tractor forum on the world wide web.
That's why the "Political" thread was removed from this site many years ago. Tempers flared and many a good member left the site. It was too bad it had to go that way. Not what we are here for.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Shows how a little bit of politics can go awry very quickly on even the most friendly and helpful tractor forum on the world wide web.
> That's why the "Political" thread was removed from this site many years ago. Tempers flared and many a good member left the site. It was too bad it had to go that way. Not what we are here for.


I look at this like a bunch of old guys sitting around the court house square, bantering back forth, over a game of checkers, and sometimes crossing the line into an all out Liar's Contest.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Great..... I watched that video for ten seconds. I can't get that time back. Thanks a lot........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

TheHonkingWillContinue said:


> That’s what it really should be.
> Unfortunately, the world has gotten to the point where even forums like this one must be monitored and controlled to prevent ‘bad’ ideas from spreading.
> I‘m really interested to see how all that will change with Truth Social getting fired up.
> 
> ...


You need to give it a rest. Head on over to truthsocial.com and fill your boots! It means help yourself.


----------

